# Trinity River below I-10 catfishing - poor



## JJohnson34 (Jun 27, 2018)

Catfishing south of I-10 locks is very poor, poor, poor. Fished 3 hours and NOT 1 BITE using fresh caught shad and gar liver. Worst Iâ€™ve seen fishing here in a long time. Fishing better in lake Anahuac. Put boat in at the new boat ramp north of the pumping plant and concrete bowl @ Anahuac.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Typically we go at day break and fish until about 11. If the tide is going out strong in the mornings, we do go on Long-Island Bayou.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

where are you catching shads?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

tngbmt said:


> where are you catching shads?


Yes, which is sometimes difficult this time of year. Often we would catch finger mullets and use them as cut bate. FYI, when we catch shad or finger mullets, we put them in a bucket without any water. That helps them keep their oils in the body rather than die and expel them in the water.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Grew up fishing them marsh bayous , Cross and Long Island mostly . We would go below lake Houston dam in the winter time back in the day when you could walk down from the park and catch Shad.


----------



## ROBD21 (Dec 11, 2013)

dbullard1 said:


> Grew up fishing them marsh bayous , Cross and Long Island mostly . We would go below lake Houston dam in the winter time back in the day when you could walk down from the park and catch Shad.


I've only fished North of I-10, is cross and Long area more salt or fresh? I've been thinking of trying more into the Marsh but just not familiar with what I should target lol, new boat owner looking to expand my horizons.. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

It depends on the time of the year and the river discharge flow. If the river is flowing fast, I've caught my limit of blue catfish at the end of Long Island Bayou about 300-1000 yards in the bay. Other times, I had to go up to the cut-off to catch them.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

I have never fished Lake Anahuac, what is the average depth of the lake and can i fish it in a 21ft center console?


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Trinity river, take the long ride to the pump house, use fresh bait...


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

https://usa.fishermap.org/depth-map/lake-anahuac/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Shows water depth.


----------

